
X marks the spot: NASA selects site for asteroid sample collection - mzs
https://www.asteroidmission.org/?latest-news=x-marks-the-spot-nasa-selects-site-for-asteroid-sample-collection
======
mzs
thread with media:
[https://twitter.com/OSIRISREx/status/1205195181135298560](https://twitter.com/OSIRISREx/status/1205195181135298560)

